# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Tritón en galerías del Fresnedas.

## REEGE

Bueno chicos, días atrás me dio un buen susto éste bichejo...jejeje
Os pongo algo sobre él.


Lissotriton boscai
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. 

El tritón ibérico (Lissotriton boscai, antes Triturus boscai) es una especie de anfibio urodelo de la familia Salamandridae, endémico de la mitad noroccidental de la Península ibérica.

De tamaño pequeño, compacto, de hocico redondeado, a menudo con un surco longitudinal. Dorso parduzco en el macho y pardo aceituna en la hembra. Vientre amarillo a naranja con bordes claros y manchado de negro. Miden entre 8 y 9 cm. Se alimenta de gusanos, insectos y pequeños crustáceos.

Pasan el día bajo las piedras, saliendo a cazar de noche. Se aparean en charcas y estanques pequeños, también en pozos. Observa retiro invernal.

Identificación
Es un urodelo de pequeño tamaño que puede alcanzar hasta 97 mm de longitud total. Los machos no desarrollan cresta dorsal, sino sólo una cresta caudal baja durante el periodo de celo. La cola, de similar longitud al cuerpo, está comprimida lateralmente, y en los machos acaba en un pequeñísimo filamento. La coloración de cabeza y dorso es de color pardo o marrón, y ventralmente es de color naranja o rojizo, sobre el que destacan conspicuas manchas o puntos gruesos negros, irregularmente dispuestos, pero frecuentemente alineados lateralmente.

Las larvas miden entre 10 y 18 mm, y son de color amarillento con un leve diseño punteado en oscuro y presenta una cresta dorsal que se continúa hasta el final de la cola, donde acaba en ángulo agudo.

Estatus de conservaciónEn España se cataloga como especie de preocupación menor (LC).

Distribución
Es un endemismo ibérico distribuido por la mitad noroccidental de la Península Ibérica. Su distribución incluye localidades desde escasa altitud y muy próximas al mar (como ocurre en el área de Doñana) hasta zonas montañosas (hasta aprox. 1.800 msnm), encontrándose preferentemente en zonas entre 400 y 1.000 msnm. El clima que caracteriza a la mayoría de sus hábitats es de carácter mediterráneo oceánico y continental, con precipitaciones anuales normalmente inferiores a 900 mm, aunque en el norte es también abundante en zonas de clima templado frío oceánico, con mayor abundancia de precipitaciones.

Hábitat
Se encuentra en biotopos muy diversos, como bosques de encinas, alcornoques o robles, pinares, plantaciones de eucalipto, zonas de matorral y cultivos e incluso zonas arenosas costeras. Para su reproducción requiere pequeñas charcas temporales, estanques, pozas, arroyos con zonas remansadas, abrevaderos o fuentes. En Salamanca se cita también su reproducción en medios permanentes.

Ecología trófica
Durante su fase acuática los adultos se alimentan de invertebrados acuáticos, especialmente larvas de dípteros. Las larvas consumen sobre todo crustáceos planctónicos, incluyendo también en su dieta larvas de dípteros y otros invertebrados acuáticos.

Biología de la reproducción
En el sur, los adultos acuden a los medios acuáticos para reproducirse en otoño, manteniéndose la época de cortejos y ovoposición durante el invierno. Las larvas se observan de febrero a junio, completando la metamorfosis los primeros individuos en mayo. En otras zonas del centro y norte de su área de distribución, los adultos comienzan la reproducción en febrero, prolongándose hasta julio. Las primeras larvas se observan en primavera, y completan su metamorfosis de julio a septiembre.

Interacciones entre especies
Se ha descrito una alta similitud en el uso de hábitats reproductivos con Triturus pygmaeus. Sus larvas tienen dietas similares, pero mantienen distintas estrategias de caza, acechando a sus presas normalmente tras una búsqueda lenta por el fondo de las charcas, mientras que T. pygmaeus las ingiere rápidamente tras observar su movimiento en la columna de agua.

Patrón social y comportamiento
En fase terrestre, los adultos, en determinadas situaciones de peligro, exhiben una postura determinada que consiste en arquear el cuerpo, levantando la cola y la cabeza y estirando las extremidades, mostrando así la coloración anaranjada o rojiza de la zona ventral de cuerpo, cabeza y cola.

Al principio de la fase acuática, los adultos muestran actividad crepuscular, pero conforme avanza el periodo reproductor tiende a extender su actividad durante el periodo diurno.

La actividad estacional varía a lo largo de su área de distribución. En el norte pueden estar inactivos en invierno, mientras que en las poblaciones del sur, el periodo de inactividad se sitúa en verano. En algunas poblaciones, los tritones tienen actividad terrestre manteniendo también una fase acuática asociada a la reproducción, mientras que en otras poblaciones se pueden observar individuos en fase acuática durante todo el año.

----------


## perdiguera

Estos de Wikipedia pondrán que Barcelona se encuentra al oeste de la península. Y nos lo creeremos.
Eso de que Doñana esté al noroeste es muy fuerte.
Por lo demás bonito tritón REEGE.

----------

